# :O I got one of my dream bettas...



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, I'm very easily pleased. 

I know cellos are quite common (apparently, though they're not here at least) but they're my favourite coloring, and double-tails are my favourite tail-type, so when I saw this guy... he was a bit of an impulse buy. :lol: I'm really surprised my parents let me get him. They said no more bettas for the rest of the year. Haha. So much for that.

And the people there gave me four dollars off him... so that came down to a total of $14 from the original $18. 

He's an inch or so long. He's stuck in 2 gal critter keeper until I can get him a 5 gal.

He's such a sweetie. But a little neurotic, from what I've seen. XD

He's not blue at all (just at the end of his body) the flash just makes him that way. It's hard to get clear shots through all the bubbles :S

This is Faust :3


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aw,he is so gorgous! Very pretty new guy! I love his name too!


----------



## eclover09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Cute!! He kinda looks like my Christmas *picture on left*. I think Christmas might be a double tail, though it's not very pronounced, but then again he is still a midget lol


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

He is so cuteeee xDD You can never find Celos here ;-; YOU GOT ALL OF THE COOL COLORS >_<


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow BettaSlave  he's beautiful! I probably would have impulse bought him too. You get too many bettas, they're so hard to keep track of. How many boys do you have now?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you guys.  JK, I have... ten boys. Three girls. 

XD It's nice having cool-colored bettas... but they're really expensive. >.<


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You STOLE Gustav!!!!! 

Haha, he's so cuteee!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I really hope you have an alarm on your house

*Runs to Canada*.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow O_O That number really has grown.... and I think I feel the beginnings of.... FISH ENVY! Lol, why do you always get the awesome bettas? I would totally become a creeper and ninja myself all the way to your house to either steal your fishies or force you to take me to where you get your epic fish. Oh, and if any of your fish and their tanks go missing, I swear it wasn't meeeee! XD

Edit: hehe, apparently I'm not the only one with certain unlawful ideas >.> If your fish go missing, I blame Mr. Vampire!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Mr. Vamp, I do indeed XD He'll be the one pad-locked to my bay window. 

And JK, lol, thank you :lol: Please don't steal my fishies (or tanks) but I'll gladly take you to all the stores I get my fishies from. 

:hmm: I think I should get my dogs to guard my room now... XD


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Ha ha, because you said please, I won't steal them. *drools* If I could magically show up at your doorstep to go betta shopping, I would without a moment's hesitation... wow, I'm a wierdo. Some girls dream of going spending a day shopping at some giant mall for clothes, but I dream of spending a day betta shopping someplace with epic bettas. XD


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

He's very stunning!! Congrats on the great find!!! Wow ten boys and three girls, where do keep them all?


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

MORE!!! When you gonna stop lol jk.He is gorgeous , he lloks like my boy bubba. My parents also said no more bettas .....yeah right!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

JK, bring money, lots of money if you do come. XD

Jayy, I do not know. When I first got into bettas I vowed that I would never have more than five. So much for that. XD


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I really hope you have an alarm on your house
> 
> *Runs to Canada*.


 xDDDD

That made me lol.

Nice fish!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

What a darling boy =D I almost bought one just like him a few weeks ago at Petco. Same tail and all c:


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

He's so cool! He's nearly invisible except for THE EYE.... lol


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Haha XD I know :lol: 

His ich has gone away almost... not much left. Did a water change today, added some ich medicine, and 95% of it is gone.

Thank you all again... he hasn't gained any color yet but he certainly looks comfortable.


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

I'm moving to Canada tomorrow!!


----------

